
Database of Remote Jobs Websites - mrtdex15
https://periodix.net/more-jobs/
======
montenegrohugo
Huh. On a first glance basis this actually looks really cool. I'd be
interested how exactly their "artificial intelligence" sorting works, but the
actual value provided is interesting. Presumably they scrape various job-
posting websites and aggregate the results in a cohesive website, saving the
job-searcher some boring time.

I'd also like to know what exact websites they are scraping (to know which
ones I would have to check manually):

\- Only the big ones? LinkedIn etc..

\- Or also smaller local ones? Like one of the many german local job-searching
websites, etc...

